
Simple Help Desk Software in the Cloud - raulbugner
http://www.webradesk.com
======
raulbugner
We've built an online help desk platform in less that 6 months using Laravel.
It acts the same way as other web mail clients but ads several help desk
features like: ticket status, ticket priority, reporting and so on.

The help desk software can handle messages from multiple sources so you can
have customer emails, tweets and Facebook massages in one place.

It also comes with a hosted knowledge base system which has a modular design
and can be tweaked to your liking.

You can register for a free account called Startup which includes all features
and handles up to 1GB of messages.

We'd love to hear your feedback in comments.

